

Google's Next Venture: Universal Translator - skorks
http://www.pcworld.com/article/188777/googles_next_venture_universal_translator.html

======
jpablo
While this certainly looks very cool (almost like a real Babel Fish out of
Douglas Adams books) Google would have to come up with some amazing
breakthroughs to both translation and voice recognition technology for this to
work acceptably.

Their own service (Google Translate) is really poor and is only useful to give
you a very rough idea of what a foreign language text actually says.

